# Happy Birthday KyleW!!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*Happy Birthday Kyle!* :bounce: :bounce:

May your dough always rise and your crumb be perfect! Best wishes for a happy, healthy and prosperous year.

Mezzaluna


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday to Kyle
Haven't seen you in awhile.
I'll bake you a muffin
In my Easy Bake oven!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll second that :lol: Have a very happy birthday, have a :beer: and have a great year!!!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Kyle... You are THE best! Have a great day
:smiles:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Happy Birthday Old Man!!!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I don't know that I can find anything more eloquent than what has already been said   So HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Happy birthday Kyle. You are an inspiration to me and I hope I can keep learning from you for a long time to come.

Jock


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Kyle,

Happy birthday. I hope your starters always start, and your oven always offers spring.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Aw shucks Thanks everybody. Just got back from dinner @Tamarind, amazing Indian food!


----------

